

A collection of cool terminal tools you may not know (with screenshots) - kkovacs
http://kkovacs.eu/cool-but-obscure-unix-tools

======
kkovacs
If anybody has any suggestions, just post it here -- I love to find new,
useful stuff!

K.

------
adamzochowski
missing :: Midnight Commander easy way to manage files. It is part of the
Orthodox File Managers crowd

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager#Orthodox_file_mana...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager#Orthodox_file_managers)

------
adrianp
I don't know if it can be considered "unknown", but vnStat is another cool CLI
network monitor.

~~~
kkovacs
Sounds good, I'll look into it! Thanks, man!

K.

